# New Model: Melissa on the beach!



## RMThompson (May 26, 2007)

New pictures from last night, Melissa on the beach!


----------



## d1a1s1 (May 26, 2007)

Great series! Looks Pro! I see you slipped in that photo you were planning. Only problem I see with the last one is its hard to tell you did anything but pose two individual models. Came out well though.


----------



## RMThompson (May 26, 2007)

yeah we did the double one as an afterthought more than anything... I want to get it done again. I had NO light and new a flash would probably be inconsistent!


----------



## NJMAN (May 26, 2007)

Excellent job! Beautiful model. Great lighting, color, and sharpness. I agree, very pro. :thumbup: 

The only thing that I notice is that her toes are not relaxed on #5 when she is on the post. Im sure its difficult to relax while perched on a post, but I think it would look better if her toes were not quite as stiff. Also, her arm is cut off in #1.  

Just my 2 cents.  

NJ


----------



## CrazyAva (May 26, 2007)

NJ took the words.    Looks fantastic except for those 2 points.


----------



## oCyrus55 (May 26, 2007)

Good series, number 3 is really good


----------



## aammoore (May 26, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> The only thing that I notice is that her toes are not relaxed on #5 when she is on the post. Im sure its difficult to relax while perched on a post, but I think it would look better if her toes were not quite as stiff. Also, her arm is cut off in #1.


 
Agree!! 

In the first she looks really orange.

Beautiful shots, and comp.!


----------



## AprilRamone (May 26, 2007)

I'm really liking this series, but the chopped off hands and feet bug me.  I think #6 is my favorite, but I'd like to see a bit more light on the front of her.  Nice job


----------



## Garbz (May 26, 2007)

I think relaxing and sitting on that post does not go together. Regardless of how nice these photos are I just can't imagine that being comfortable.


----------



## oCyrus55 (May 27, 2007)

Garbz said:


> I think relaxing and sitting on that post does not go together. Regardless of how nice these photos are I just can't imagine that being comfortable.



I agree.. maybe leaning on the post or sitting down and leaning on the post would work better.


----------



## ClarkKent (May 27, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun! Nice Work


----------



## Big Mike (May 27, 2007)

Great looking model, looks like a good shoot.

I'm not sure if it was a conscious decision or not...but I'm a stickler for a straight horizon...and most of these are off.


----------



## Neven1986 (May 27, 2007)

Nice photos! 5th is my favourite no matter what you guys said! hihi


----------



## eravedesigns (May 27, 2007)

you are my inspiration


----------



## aammoore (May 28, 2007)

I LOVE the post shot, totally different from what anyone else would do...


----------



## newrmdmike (May 28, 2007)

wow, i'm impressed, i think these are quite a step up from the last photos of yours i've seen.


----------



## TeamVegas (May 28, 2007)

Great shots!  

Just a quick question about what camera and lens you were using for this?


----------



## gizmo2071 (May 28, 2007)

3+5 are awesome.
I wouldn't have personally put the last in, it just doesn't have a place within such a series.


----------



## koda-46 (May 28, 2007)

the third was the best of the group, good work


----------



## RMThompson (May 28, 2007)

TeamVegas said:


> Great shots!
> 
> Just a quick question about what camera and lens you were using for this?


 
Nikon D50, 50mm 1.8 lens and SB-800 speedlight


----------



## Duchan (May 29, 2007)

Overall it's great quality, just a slight body color issue in the first pic, at least according to my perception.  A nine and three quarters out of ten, the pics rock.
Greetings from D.


----------



## craig (May 29, 2007)

I enjoy the sitting on a rope shot and the looking up her nostril shot. Creative and I love the light! The others mostly bring me down because I can see her teeth. Plus sitting on the post does not look natural. Slightly phallic?

Love & Bass


----------



## Kristen6877 (May 29, 2007)

I really like #1 & #3 but I think it would be better if you could see both of her hands in #1.  Great job! 
~Kristen


----------



## RMThompson (May 29, 2007)

There are more here:

www.rmtimages.com/melissa

Thanks for all the comments, this is one of my favorite series I've ever taken!!! 

View the above if you wanna see more!


----------



## mrbeagle (Jun 24, 2007)

this one is awesome, did you use a fill flash or reflector or something?


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 24, 2007)

Fill flash!


----------



## reactive (Jun 29, 2007)

Wonderful Photos!!!

But the 1st BW photo should PS a bit to make it better!!!


----------



## Christina (Jul 21, 2007)

3 & 6 are my fav-o-rites.
 Your typical skinny model. damn pencil thin girls.

seriously though. she is beautiful. you did a great job..


----------

